# Minnesota Fishing Report: Updated May 17



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

*Minnesota Fishing Report: Updated May 17 *

By Outdoor News

MANKATO/WATERVILLE AREA 
Walleyes are hitting leeches in the narrows of Lake Sakatah in seven feet. German Lake, Lake Washington, and Buckmasters Point on Madison Lake are giving up walleyes via minnows and leeches in 10 to 14 feet. Work the lagoon on Lake Tetonka for panfish and Jefferson Lake continues to produce bullheads.

ALEXANDRIA AREA 
A jig and minnow is turning a few walleyes in four to six feet at lakes Mary, Andrew, and Oscar. Crappies seem to be in and out of the shallows depending on weather conditions, but look to lakes Carlos, Lobster, Darling, Miltona, and Le Homme Dieu when the sun is out. Lake Carlos is the area's best option for northern pike as well.

ANNANDALE AREA 
Walleye action has been inconsistent although shallow-running crankbaits or minnows are producing a few fish in four to eight feet on Clearwater Lake and Lake Sylvia. Clearwater also is giving up northern pike, while the sunfish and crappie bite remains strong in shallow water. Lakes such as John, Pleasant, Francis, Sylvia, and Clearwater have been best for panfish.

BATTLE LAKE 
Key on the river mouths, current areas, or less than five feet of water for walleyes at Otter Tail Lake, Rush Lake, Silver Lake, Clitherall Lake, and Deer Lake. The bays and shorelines of East Battle, West Battle, Ten Mile, and Clitherall are safe bets for crappies. Lakes such as Mollie Stark, Deer, and Rush are producing sunfish, while sucker minnows are the ticket for pike at South Turtle Lake, Otter Tail, and West Battle.

BEMIDJI AREA 
A jig and shiner minnow is turning walleyes in four to six feet, or the moving water areas of Lake Andrusia, Big Wolf Lake, and Lake Irving. Northern pike and panfish reports have been limited.

BLACKDUCK AREA 
Walleye action has been limited with a few fish coming off Gull Lake and Blackduck Lake in shallow water. Panfish action also remains slow, but lakes such as Rabideau, Gilstead, and Pimushe should turn on once the water warms.

BRAINERD/NISSWA AREA 
Finding a consistent walleye bite has been difficult. Even in shallow water, finding numbers of fish has been tough. Crappie fishing has been much more consistent. FluFlu's tipped with minnows or waxworms are triggering numbers of crappies and a few sunfish in shallow water.

CHISAGO AREA 
There's an evening walleye bite on the shallow sand areas of Chisago Lake, North Center Lake, and South Center Lake with minnows. Sunrise Lake started kicking out crappies and northern pike, while most area lakes continue to produce panfish in shallow water.

CROSBY AREA 
Bright-colored crankbaits are producing limits of trout on the local pit lakes. The best walleye reports are coming from three to six feet with most anglers doing best using crankbaits. Sunfish and crappie activity has picked up in the shallow bays and shoreline areas of most lakes. Look for northern pike to be hitting sucker minnows under a float throughout the area.

DETROIT LAKES 
A minnow and bobber rig has worked best for walleyes during the evening hours. Concentrate on the current areas of Pelican Lake, Big Pine Lake, Little Pine Lake, and Cormorant Lake for the most fish. Northern pike tend to be mixed with the walleyes and crappie action remains favorable in the shallows of Big Detroit, Sallie, Melissa, Big Pine, and Little Pine.

EAST-CENTRAL MINNESOTA 
Walleye reports are sporadic, but minnows are turning a few 'eyes at Blue Lake and Green Lake in 12 feet. Pike and sunfish activity is limited, while crappies have provided steady action at Blue, Green, and Elk lakes in less than six feet.

ELY AREA 
A vertically presented jig and rainbow minnow is the ticket for walleyes. Several lakes are producing fish, but the flowing water areas of Fall Lake and White Iron Lake have been best in less than 10 feet.

FAIRMONT AREA 
Look shallow with Mister Twisters, leeches, and minnows for walleyes at Lake Sissiton, Budd Lake, and Iowa Lake. George Lake continues to kick out sunfish and crappies in shallow water and Fox Lake is a safe bet for northern pike in less than five feet.

FARIBAULT AREA 
The shoreline along the "Warsaw Area" of Cannon Lake is an area that's worth noting for walleyes. Work the shallow weeds of Sabre Lake with spoons for northern pike. The creek mouth of Shields Lake is a safe bet for crappies, while the bays of Lake Mazaska and Shieldsare holding sunfish.

GRAND MARAIS AREA 
There was still ice that remained on many lakes in the area during opening weekend so it was tough to get a consistent walleye report. As of Monday, most lakes were ice-free and a few large walleyes had been caught on minnows at Devil's Track Lake.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*River, lakes show increasing action *
Duluth News Tribune 
Published Sunday, May 18, 2008

*St. Louis River *

"Monday was very good," said Jeff Jauss of Gary Bait. "Everyone caught fish. Tuesday morning was good, and then it rained in the afternoon. [Wednesday] was a good day. Mostly, [the good fishing] is from Boy Scout Landing to the [Minnesota] Highway 23 bridge.

"Opening weekend was a little slow. After the weekend, it picked up."

Best baits are still minnows and night crawlers, Jauss said.

Shore anglers in the Fond du Lac neighborhood and just downstream from the Highway 23 bridge were having decent luck Thursday morning.

"I'm catching a few," said shore angler Richard Hand of St. Francis, Minn.

He pulled in a 19-inch walleye about 9 a.m., caught on a white jig and white twister tail with a night crawler.

"It's been kind of slow, spotty," said angler Ted Lewis of Duluth. "Yesterday [Wednesday] was a good day. The day before was a good day."

Lewis picked up four walleyes, the largest 21½ inches, fishing from shore on Wednesday, he said. Minnows seem to be the best bet, he said.

Earl Wiedeman, 76, of Superior was leaving the river with two nice walleyes about 9 a.m. Thursday after fishing in the Fond du Lac area.

"Average size has been good - 18 or 19 inches," Jauss said. "And a lot of fish still have spawn in them."

Anglers are doing well with jigs and minnows from Boy Scout Landing up, said Scott VanValkenburg of Fisherman's Corner. Below Boy Scout, it's night crawlers and spinner rigs.

*Reservoir Lakesnorth of Duluth *

Fish Lake is starting to pick up a bit, VanValkenburg said, especially in areas with rivers flowing in. It just "turned on" Wednesday, he said.

Sue Chalstrom of Chalstrom's Bait and Tackle said she has heard better reports from Boulder Lake than from Fish or Island Lake. Opening weekend, despite nasty weather, was good for some anglers.

"One guy caught and released a 9-pounder [walleye] on Boulder," Chalstrom said. "One of my salesmen was out. They caught quite a few larger fish and kept eight walleyes. Fishing has been shallow - 3 or 4 feet."

Chubs have been the best bait, she said. And one angler did well using the new Berkley "Gulp" scented plastics, she said.

Wild Rice Lake has been steady, VanValkenburg said, producing lots of northerns and some walleyes.

Island Lake has been decent for walleyes near the mouth of the Cloquet River and in Hay Bay, VanValkenburg said, though as water warms the fish will begin dropping back quickly.

Shallow bays on Island and Fish Lake have been producing some crappies, VanValkenburg said. Nichols Lake, north of Duluth off U.S. Highway 53, has been good for bluegills and crappies.


----------

